# Wormy Chestnut Shaker Chest (was linen press)



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Milling the stock*

I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
.








.
I stickered it to 11% and began the laborious process of jointing (PM 6" w/ Global knives) and resawing it (3tpi Lenox hook on 20" Rockwell). While I'm waiting on a new bandsaw blade (made it about 100bf), I think I've got enough wood to start the bottom carcass. I'll build two doors up top; three graduated drawers on bottom. Planning two dovetailed carcasses. The wood is surprisingly variable, so I have some decisions to make. I've resawed is assymmetrically into 7/8" and 3/4", so I'll probably pull out my door panels and door fronts out of this batch. Plane it by machine (DW735 w/ stock). We'll see.
.
It's going to be a 6 month build or so, here's hoping.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Wormy! But lots of potential  Keep us updated!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Yeah Soda, if you don't like the wormy, it won't be for you I'm ending up with a lot of waste for such an expensive wood. I'm determined to save everything I can, though. There are some pieces that are absolutely gorgeous; others, a little meh. Thanks for looking!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Beautiful Al. Should make a wonderful cabinet.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Thanks Saddle. Good thing I live in a log home; I'm not sure I could pull off all those worms otherwise


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


LOL.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Al, good to see you're getting through the wormy chestnut! I made a handle for my Hock burnisher with one of the scraps you sent me. Sweet wood, to be sure. Do you have plans of your linen press? I'd love to see what it will look like.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


All I can say is "giggity". I've been waiting for you to finally post something about this!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


lol a definite giggity. that stuff looks pretty good!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Milling is not my favorite exercise, guys. I put it off as long as I could but now with a dull bandsaw blade, I can no longer continue procrastinating the construction. I'm not really a "plan" guy and I've managed to draw a box in SketchUp before giving up. I'm shooting for something along these lines:
.








. 
But with different dimensions. The pieces will be of roughly the same dimension, the top cabinet perhaps a bit taller. Three graduated drawers on the bottom, flush. I might split the top drawer into two. Shaker raised panels up top proud on the interior. Simple cornice. Simple plinth. T&G/shiplapped back. I'll see how my wood is going before I decide to use a secondary wood for the drawers. Between blades, stock, and time, I'm in quite a few dollars on this already. I'm wondering if I won't regret NOT using chestnut for the drawer sides and bottoms. I'll see how my stock's panning out but I want to get the doors out of this batch. I'd hate to gamble about what's left in my stickered pile. You know?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Silly rabbit, Herbert doesn't say giggity!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


"Shaker raised panels up top proud on the interior."

you mean the raised part on the inside, flat on the outside?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


^Yeah, Aaron; flipped from what you'd generally see; flat on the outside. It just looks a bit cleaner to me. I guess I'm really using the raised panel just to keep the doors heavy and solid.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


That will be sweet!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


wow al, that is some beautiful wood, a very nice score there, cant wait to see your project come along, take your time and enjoy the build…thats what its all about, the journey…and then the crowing moment when you put that finish on it and reveal the beautiful wood grain…make it pop…......grizz

P.S. hows steak doing these days, did he get feeling good again…chasing squirrels…maybe a few butterfly's…lol…


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


cool, that's what I thought you'd meant. I think it's a good idea, especially considering the figure and worminess of this lumber.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Thanks Grizz, I'm in no rush. I'm hoping to honor this wood b/c the guy I got it from was an honorable guy. I'm going to share my offcuts and not let any go to waste. Steak's as fiesty as ever but he's still struggling with the leg a bit. He uses it in the house, but not much outside. I think he just needs time. He's at the 3 month mark post-surgery and they warned me it'd be 6 months to a year. Thanks for the well wishes.
.
Aaron, I'm just not sure how it would look raised in the front. I think it's inevitable that I'd get into some worm holes and potentially snag clothing on it. I'll probably lay on top of it and make a dust angel when I'm done. Wouldn't want to snag my argyle sweater


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


*Wouldn't want to snag my argyle sweater*...LOL…now al, please dont tell me you also raise your little pinky finger when you use your chain saw…or measuring tape…lol….....i could see that…...lol…glad to hear that steak is doing good, i bet he is a handful…i saw a commercial with a dog like him, he was splashing all of the water out of his water bowl inside the house, all over the wooden floor…i laughed so hard at that…but i just know, steak would never do that…lol…....have a great day, im headed out to the shop as i type…tally hooooooo….


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


I'm really looking forward to this build Al, especially since I don't have to lift a finger. I sense you will be trying to do your finest work on this project to show your other half that the results are well worth the money and the wait. 

So shake out those weary muscles Al and march on, march on I say - to PERFECTION and GLORY !!!

I must get out more.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


PERFECTION and GLORY !!!
.
ADEQUACY and LACK OF SERIOUS EMBARRASSMENT!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


A great transformation already from photograph #1 ! I have never worked with chestnut; the wormy variety sounds really interesting! I look forward to the next episode.

Giggity? What the heck?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


The boards look really good.
hopefully the new blade will last a bit longer.

Those worms has a lot of protein…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


mmm wormy chestnut … the lumber looks great Al. What happened to the muttski? Mine blew out her ACL 2 summers ago and it took about 6 months to get her back into shape.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Why Al , you didn't use a stanley #5 ,#6 , #7 hand planes and some winding sticks to flatten out

those faces ? I am so surprised . ; )


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Very nice Al. This should make for a wonderful project. I have never worked with chestnut. May bee someday I will have the opportunity to run a plane across it. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


wow! that has got a lot o potential. look forward to seein it in a finished something form..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


I share moment's disappointment re: the notable lack of hand-tool iron in the milling process thusfar…

Ah, what am I saying? It looks like some great stock, well done.

And for the build, here's a suggestion: Strive for perfection, settle for excellence.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Some good looking wood, I like your overall plan for it.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Beautiful wood! I had the fortune of getting my hands on some for free a few years ago. The wife's uncle asked me if I wanted some "kindling wood". I took all he had! Made a kitchen table and am still making picture frames and turnings with it. (I know, I have to post some pics! but having problems with camera) Nice stuff to work with! I have finished with both lacquer and poly and love the look. Save all those scraps, that stuff is hard to come by!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Yea Al. 
Nice to see the building start.
I know, the galoot meets real world. Do what you can however you can, and remember to smile.

Steve


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Nice start, Al.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


Hi Al,
So nice to see things happen to that wood now.
I will look forward to see how it moves on.
Your workshop looks so warm and nice now.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bertha said:


> *Milling the stock*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a few hundered board feet of wormy chestnut from a fellow in the woods of West Virginia. I figure there's 150 to 200bf usable. Metal detected and got (hopefully) all the metal out.
> .
> ...


I've turned a few barns into pearls so I know what you are saying about trying to estimate how much stock, versus what do you have left to make. Not like you can go to the lumber guy, and get more. You are way past this point now, seeing your finished post already, but I look at interior woods as the part you don't see when appraising the project sitting there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Planing the lower carcass stock*

I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
.








.
Some of the surfaces are really intriguing. I've got some difficult decisions to make.
.








.








.








.








.
Getting there….
.








.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


if you ask my opinion, which you sort of implicitly did, the 2nd and 5th picture pieces look good immediately adjacent to each other (ie in a single panel or something like that). The other ones are kind of too wild and would look better spaced apart somewhat.

those look like some sharp planer blades you got there


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


any quarter sawn surfaces?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


well here is one decision you wont have trouble making my shipping address will be pm'ed to you right away, just band it and besides that im not picky…lol….....p.s. oh yea…send steak along to, i will help him convalesce with my girl molly, she will show him how to get back up and running…we run a get the squirrel class 101….lol


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Wow man, wonderful crap!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Nice stuff.If I was in your shoes I would drive myself (and wife) crazy trying to figure what should be what.Good luck on it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


interesting wood! I'll be watching yoiu ;-)


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Just have to work with what you have don't you? Looking good like you have it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Wow, you've got a big challenge ahead re: material layout. Looking forward to watching this one, gonna be outstanding!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


1st picture. 
It looks "orderly" wild.

You can do it my way: cut away and see what you get…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


oh yea. amazing how mother nature can create


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Gee Al, from the looks of your progress, you should just about have all of that chestnut processed and ready to load up by the time I swing through on my way to Florida.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


I honestly wouldn't know where to put that lot, so good luck with that!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


^Thanks, guys! It's hard to build a "subtle" project with this wood, lol. Given the fact that it's going to be very busy no matter what I do, I might not overthink it and just start gluing up panels. The widest piece I have is around 4" but beggars can't be choosers. Lysdexic, I haven't tried the woodslicer yet. I'm not in the mood to wrestle my 1 incher. That sounded bad. I'll try it once I start milling more stock and let you know.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Al that is beautiful wood but I have to agree with Andy I don't know how I would arrange those panelS. There are dramatic. Dramatic to the point that I wonder if this is the right wood for your project. I am not trying pee in your cornflakes here. But in the pic that you posted wasn't that piece made of a finer grain wood.
I think that the wormy chestnut will produce a handsome cabinet but I suspect it is going to look different than your example.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Yeah, it's going to be a hodgepodge of strange wood. It should be interesting if nothing else. Needless to say that if I was going for a true Shaker piece, I'd be using clear cherry. Oh well.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


After reading your last post. I am right there with you on over thinking stuff - to a fault. I am definitely guilty of paralysis by analysis.

Go ahead man start gluing. It is going to look awesome. More dramatic than typical shaker - but awesome.

***on a tangential note- you made a comment about having ADD in the shop. I know exactly what you mean. I can focus on a single task for HOURS at work. But when I get in the shop I find myself
Bouncing around, picking up a tool messing around with it for a moment then cleaning a bit then making some shavings then staring at a project manipulating the 3D variables in my head then planning out my dust collection system then…....

I do this all the time. I chuckle and think of your comment.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Nice pics Bertha and a hard layout ahead of you.
ADD no I don….t have a prob…
squirrel
sorry small distraction..
I wouldn't have a clue about be distracted in the shop.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Scott wrote: "paralysis by analysis".

Holy jumpin' Jupiter, that phrase is absolutely the singularly most accurate description of my condition that I have ever encountered and it is my intention to appropriate it by nefarious means (steal it) and use it whenever I have to explain my constant lack of progress!!! *THANK YOU SCOTT*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


*"paralysis by analysis".*
I've got the disease too. I have the most fun when I'm using cheap materials with no plan. To date, my plane till was the most enjoyable project. Screw something up, trash it, make another. If I'm not careful, I'll analyze the fun out of this hobby


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Of course you realise Al that now you've admitted that you over-analyze projects, we're all expecting a masterpiece with zero errors. No pressure though mate!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


It is common practice to screw something up in a deliberate inconspicuous way when making something by hand. It was mentioned at my first woodworking class. I know that the Persian rug makers traditionally throw a bad knot at the beginning of each rug just for this purpose.

I am sure some one here can speak more adroitly to the ability to relax and let your
Creative energy flow from your heart and mind, through your hands and into the work. Me? I want to make a sharpening station but hesitant to mess up a piece of Baltic birch plywood.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


From a global perspective I'm sure that it's not a good thing that beetles kill trees, but it sure makes for some beautiful pieces of wood.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


The way I see it is this cache of wood was destined for Craigslist or me. I've already peeled off any offcuts to loved pals and I'm saving every fraction. It's going to be a tacky piece by most standards. I'm just wondering if I should bookmatch tacky or let tacky run free. No one will want to inherit this piece but it's going to be important to me. It doesn't have to be in your bedroom, so enjoy


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


I don't think it will be tacky at all


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Al, your shop might be small but dam it's nice.
Lovely mirror - the wood I mean.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Thanks Mads! Like your shop, it's a comfy little escape.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


;-)
A warm heart makes a warm shop.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Al, if you're worried about all that wood grain clashing as it were, you could use something straight grained for the rails and stiles and use the chestnut only for the panels.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


That's a good thought, Saddle. I've got some fair lengths of pretty unobtrusive grain that have TONS of worms. I'm thinking about using a really "busy' piece for the rails and stiles. My main problem is the doors. If I'm remembering correctly, they'll be 8 3/4 wide with 1/4 in the rail/stile. My stock is too narrow to bookmatch the width, so no matter what I do, the panels will be a mix. If I resaw a pretty bookmatch to pair the doors, I'll be getting down into some really thin stock that I might lose with planing. The only alternative is mismatching doors which I think is what might end up happening.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


A carefull mismatch is beautiful, go for that, especially since it is wormy.
Smiles brother,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


You always have the right words of encouragement, Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Here's a fellow LJ that bookmatched wormy chestnut with really nice effect…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Smitty, 
I saw that and it appears that browns of the chestnut blend well with the oak frame. So there Al, if you run out of Chesnut then throw some Oak in there. We all know how much you love oak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


(I wasn't going to highlite the oak, but…)

;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Wow! That looks really nice with the oak! Who knew Thanks fellas.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Al,

assuming PP' means a matched pair of boards,

If you can not make two doors one with AA' and the other with BB' you may try two doors like this :

left door ABCD 
right door D'C'B'A'

then you 'l have a symetry effect at least.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


Sylvain, I think that's probably what I'm going to end up doing. I'm really limited by the original stock which was in 2×4 form mostly, some in pretty rough shape. I have some bookmatched pieces with beautiful figure but they're only 3 1/2 inches wide or so. I can't get four slices out of a board without it getting brittle due to nail holes, etc. 
.
I really appreciate you bringing this up. I didn't want to resaw my entire supply but I might get the best pieces that way. Time will tell


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bertha said:


> *Planing the lower carcass stock*
> 
> I began bringing down the 7/8" to 3/4" for the lower carcass. Us guys with tiny shops have to make do
> .
> ...


You make all of us jealous looking at the stock you sourced. From barn parts to wonderful lumber, nice job.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Gluing up panels*

Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting. 
.
When you don't have a proper bench yet, you make do
.








.
I power jointed everything, then sprung it with the jointer plane & glued up:
.








.
Flatten with the jointer:
.








.
Jack with jacks
.








.
Smooth with smoothers/scrape with scrapers
.









.
side panels getting there
.








.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Looking good, Al! I love that wood.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


oh yea al, the wood isnt busy, it just has a lot to say…..beautiful buddy, i know your going to do a great job and this piece will speak volumes…i cant wait to see your next blog on this, i love following a project like this, enjoy the journey amigo…i know i will…grizz


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Nice.. Love that wood


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


oh yea…pet steak for me today, well and give em a hug too…and well…if i dare say…a little kiss also…lol…if ya do such a thing, or ya might not want to admit doggie kisses, but, just in case…LOL….


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Very Nice !!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


You know, I think that wormy chestnut may have had an insect problem or something.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Looking more than GOOD ! Grand is more like it ! Bench looks a lot like mine ! I won't trade or upgrade something with such character !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


They came out great Al. Nice job on the jointing and flattening. I can't see any gaps from here.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Wow - that is looking good.
And you are running through the full spectrum of planes. Good for you. I don't have the nerve to do that.

Steve


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Love that wood Al.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


That is a great glue up, awesome wood and some fine planes too.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Now thats just showing off
Nice job!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Gotta love that wormy chestnut for sure!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


want to borrow my super bedrock to get that to size?

Lookin good Al!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Oh wow! That is gonna be really beautiful


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


You are making me a fan of wormy chestnut if it all looks like this. There is a guy here who has a shed full of this for $2 a BF. I passed on it but I think you have converted me. How is this stuff to work with power tools (planer,router,jointer) as I'm not a hand tool guy? Sorry but I love power tools.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


No love for the low angle LN?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


GFADVM, it mills really easily. Mine is quite dry, though. It almost has a waxy texture off the planer. Powerjoints without tearout. I've only hit it with the little Colt so far. I'll let you know how it routes. 
.
Scotty, I just can't get on board with it, man. On tricky stuff, I'll give it a try but I have a hard time believing it'll beat out the scraper. I'll keep an open mind, though.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Seeing this: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37540 yesterday made me quite upset about chestnut being gone..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Thanks Al, I'll have to try some as this sounds cheap enough.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^I saw that too, Dan. Sad stuff. Makes you prize it when you have it. But it's kind of an obligation to do something great with it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Great to see your immortalizing this old Chestnut Al, its going to be a great piece.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Dan,

You have given me a great idea. If my son ever makes it to Eagle Scout, doing sdomething with the American Chestnut Foundation would make a great and unique project.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^That's an outstanding idea, Scott! I'll donate some wood. Maybe someone with a CNC could make them some badges etc. I was a Life Scout. It was the "clean" and "reverent" thing that got me.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Too funny.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


al i think thats very commendable , ive always supported scouting , and both of my boys were involved with it for some time, but sadly to say other things distracted them , and they got involved in other things, nothing bad mind you, just sports and the martial arts, but i have always believed in the scout program and what it helps young men to become, clean and reverent and good things, which i really whole heartily believe in, i think doing something with the chestnut foundation would be a great contribution…grizz


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


I was never a scout because I could never memorize the 12 points of the scout law.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


I'm with you Grizz. I think it's one of the best things you can do as a young man. Camping, hunting, and fishing have been replaced with Big Game Hunter, Bio Game Hunter 2, and Trophy Bass (all video games). 
.
I probably should use a different example, as Lysdexic's still big into Ms. Pacman and Galaga. I was also in Indian Guides. There's a pretty pretty anti-politically-correct memory for you. I was "Circling Hawk" and my Dad was "Grey Cloud". In retrospect that might have been a reference to his grey hair and habitus. Pretty hilarious if that's true.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friend, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent. woohoo from memory, no less 
<== Eagle


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


yea whooo dan, thats rockin…...and from memory, that's really good…....better to be able to do that , then name all of the currant video games, done get me wrong i think some of them are ok in limited amounts, but as al indicated, the good things like camping and fishing and really a lot of out door activities, being lost to sitting playing games, a sad thing to me…i grew up playing outside, using my imagination with play, it was great, i wouldnt trade that for video games for nothing…hey we even rode our bikes without helmets…lol…....


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^ I ran with a lot of friggin scissors and swam immediately after eating, too


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Tera, Diablo 3, SWTOR, Guild Wars 2 (beta) <-><-awesome

LOL Those are just the latest releases that are making the most waves ^_^

As someone with undiagnosed ADHD, I find myself just as home out in the shop, the forest, or lost in a virtual world with a sword in my hand


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^I've never heard of any of those!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


well i dont play any computer games, im a woodworking nut, or have my head buried in a book…what can i say, computer games have nothing i need….....i think i would rather watch hee haw…lol….....now that was funny…..maybe they should make a video game , like hee haw…lol…...im ducking at whatever your throwing at me….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^nothing wrong with Hee Haw


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Al, what do you mean?-" then sprung it with a jointer plane"


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


i love that cherry Al.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Scott, I mean sprung the joint, meaning dishing out the center of the boards a bit prior to glue-up. Helps make the outside edges seat nice and tight. Maybe I'm thinking of another word (?)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


Making slow progress. Panels coming along.
.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


^there's not a huge corner chopped off, lol. My shop is so small that I can't back up far enough for a good pic


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


hey there al, its looking good, maybe if i send ya a case of mountain dew, the caffeine will give a boost to that ole man syndrome…lol…....and turn you into a roger rabbit…...or the energizer bunny…...lol…....well, ill be here watching regardless of how long it takes…..ill sip on a dew, put my feet up…and put a string onto my toe, and onto the wood pile there, when i get that jerk, ill perk up and watch with joy…))


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bertha said:


> *Gluing up panels*
> 
> Got started gluing up panels for the lower carcass. The grain is VERY busy and much of the wood is in rough shape. I handplaned one panel until flat and it measured 11/16", so the rest of the boards go back through the planer at this setting.
> .
> ...


All that hand plane work, gonna have some guns to show off for the Ladies. Coming together. I've seen the end, looks like you made good choices on stock use


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*From panels to completion*



















Miscalculated the waste on one, so proud board needs to be planed (after I put away the planer).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see some progress from WV. I'll never tire of the wormy chestnut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this project, and who is Bertha? Wait, I remember that guy. Used to hang around on the Handplanes thread, right? And wormy chestnut… I have a few scraps of that stuff in inventory that came from West Virginia!

Oh!! Its AL!!!!

Throwing us a bone of progress on the linen press, actually getting shop time! Sweet! This cabinet is gonna have all kinds of visual interest, I think. Looking forward to some larger assemblies, exciting times to come. Congrats on progress!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found any worms yet then? Nice to have you back Al and great to see some progress on the linen press. I'm off to find out what a linen press is now, 'cause whatever they are, we don't have them here.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Al!! If you come up short, I have a few small pieces of wormy chestnut I've been holding on to for a long time. Not really sure what to do with them, so if you need em…..


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see more photos from your shop…that's gonna be a sweet panel…miss ya, bud!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is back…the press is back. Hope all is well.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Bertha. That chestnut is so beautiful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving that chestnut!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey al really nice to hear from you, man i love the chestnut, ive watched videos of the plight of this magnificent tree, and you have a piece of history , enjoy the build…....


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking wood…. I had to look up and see what a linen press might look like. I thought it was going to be a table of sorts with some apparatus that flattened sheets… or something. Now I know. Looking forward to seeing the finished piece with this particular wood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Al, I know what it is, but we're gonna need an explanation of why it's called a press.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what a linen press is Bertha, but I love the wood. Do you have to train the worms or are they just naturally creative (destructive?). Looking forward with suspense what this eventually turns out to be. I'm sure it will be nice since you are building it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see some progress Al!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see some activity in WV. Now I also need to look up linen press. All the guys above claimed to have looked it up but I wonder about them since they didn't share the findings. LOL Good to see your post.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here they are for all to see.

http://www.google.com/search?q=linen+press&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=u&rls=en&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=aNMOUdTXL8KBhQeWxoCgBA&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=595&bih=338


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stefang, you are my hero, as you've been. That is a serious line-up. 
I warned that I'd be moving slowly, and I am. 
I haven't even resawn for the top yet. I want to get the bottom carcass done in case I run out.
Thank you all for the kind words. I wish I could be around more.
Work is interfering with life.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are not moving as slowly as I am these days, but I say just take your time, enjoy yourself and make your linen press better rather than faster. Nobody will care how long it took once it is finished and it will probably last for hundreds of years.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good progress.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you pop back in, Al. Love that wood!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chestnut makes me smile Al. Keep on brother.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought of you Al-since I know you <3>


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Ha

The chestnut remains gorgeous. Good to hear from ya.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Al - good to hear you have been back in the shop. Looks nice. Terribly sorry that your job is keeping you busy - never a good thing especially for your job.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, this pics were more for proof than anything, lol. The panel pictured is going to be the bottom. Once I'm dimensioned, the dovetails begin. I'll work out the drawers from there. I'm getting the joy back out there in my tiny shop.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al I do love that wood. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post the whole build in a couple blocks here:

Change title to wormy chestnut chest. Well, in short, I ran out of wood and couldn't build the upper case. I also cut the horizontal drawer dividers too short and had to cut down one side of the case (forgot to account for dado depth, something I've done several times). Due to shortening one side, I misaligned what was supposed to be a sliding dovetail and had to make it a wide blunt divider. My first experience with warm high glue and I won't use it again. More than 50% loss in milling. Fragility, nails, splits, unavoidable knots, etc. A nice piece of wood, however, is a joy to plane or turn. The rest of the build went OK but took foooreeever. No fasteners whatsoever.

OK, so I already had the case panels glued up. I just hit them with the jointer plane because they'd been sitting around for a long time (years lol). One corner out but still really flat.










Marked out the dovetails 1:6 because I was told by a talented buddy who said wormy chestnut is a hardwood that acts like a softwood. My lumber is so fragile that I didn't want to push it with 1:8, even though I prefer the appearance of steeper slopes.










I used throughs on everything but the drawer fronts. I went through a handful of cheap pullsaws and a couple expensive ones. I finally got some Western saws but I suck with them currently. Butcher chisels, of course. I grew to really like the Iles skews and Blue Spruce fishtails for the half blinds.




























Shameless plug for H Bar N Craftworks (https://www.etsy.com/shop/HbarNCraftworks?ref=l2-shopheader-name) in Montana. Very high quality and wonderful owners.










Ran 3/4×1/8 deep dados (then forgot to account for them) for horizontal and vertical divider. I considered ploughs, fillisters, and rebates but I simply didn't want to drag this out another 6 months. Perhaps I should have.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used hand cut sliding dovetails for the horizontal dividers (and originally for the vertical divider). I rail-stile'd the dividers and used a 3/8 inch thick dust panel on all drawers.




























Cut the rails and stiles on the router table using a MCLS shaker raised panel set using HMW setup blocks from another project. Top is benchdog with triton router. Woodpecker stile jig. I'll try to mention the tools because we all like tools.
































































Slid the drawer dividers in and seated the dovetails on the front rail.










A note on hide glue: I used hide glue on this project only because I bought a cool antique copper glue pot and with all the dovetails, I heard the open time was extended. I hate hide glue. First, it stinks. It's a very specific odor that lingered on me. I also managed to get it all over me, it would pick up dirt, and even GoJo couldn't rescue me. It doesn't bind very well. Think of it as a super strong rubber cement. That being said, it does have a really long open time and you can take your time squaring things perfectly. You really can break a joint down with water, it doesn't stain raw wood, and it planes off easily (I mostly used a cabinet scraper first).










Started bookmatching for the drawer bottoms and back.










Rebated the back to receive a 3/8 inch shiplapped and beaded back (Stanley 66).




























Mortise/tenon'd the drawer runner into the vertical dividers.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that is a ton of worminess. Nice write up and pictures. Looks to be coming along nicely.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see the progress, particularly the fantastic dovetails. Thanks Al.

That fuggin' mallet.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, time for some drawer. I milled everything to 3/4 and 1/2". You know the drill…plane, joint, rip, joint. I did all the final trimmings with the jointer, jack, and smoother. A hand tool hit ever surface of this entire project, including the dados, grooves, and rebates (just to say I did, if not for actual fitting).










Started with the dovetails, 1/2's on drawer fronts. I cut the bottom off the backs so that the drawer bottoms could slide out. The bottoms are secured with a tiny dowel, not a screw. The drawer bottoms are 3/8 inch, as are the grooves (not raised panel). On the smaller drawers, I captured them in my wagon. This works really well for transfer. I used the leg vise for the deeper drawers.



















A note on infills. I've been buying a lot of infill planes lately, and you should, too. The infill isn't for someone unfamiliar with smoothing planes, as they require a lot of tuning. I first mirror the back. Squaring the iron can be a challenge, so I started with the Tormek at 25, taking the iron back a bit. I then switched to the Veritas chamfer jig on scary sharp, also at 25. I dont rock the jig. I just let my poor form convex the edge a bit. No secondary and I sharpen past the hollow grind. I take it to 5000 and hone on charged leather. I use a lot of handplanes and setting infills is really the limit of my skill. But once you do, it's hard to go back. You get perfect wispy thin shavings one handed. The pleasure for a hand plane guy is difficult to overemphasize. You simply must get a smoother. Mine are Spiers and Mathieson, so that's all I can comment on. I don't find the panel plane as rewarding. I use a roundy 605 or LN 5 1/2 for that. Anyhow…










Shameless plug 2: Ferguson Forge holdfasts are incredible. He's a local blacksmith and if you want one, shoot me a message. Heavy ass 3/4" is $50 or so and he can customize them.














































I can't remember if I showed this photo yet. Remember when I said I had to reduce one side of the chest by 1/4 inch? Well, that left me with dovetails hanging out 1/4. I used an oscillating tool to knock them off and hit them with the LN bevel up to flush them up pretty like. No matter what I did, planing shredded some of the fragile dovetails. I sure as hell wasn't going to let a sander hit them, so I just struggled with a 65, smoothers, and cabinet scrapers. Dry fit it along the way:



















I actually remembered to drill for the knobs (3/8" diameter, 3/8" deep) before assembly. Did it on my baby, a Walker Turner press that I restored screw by screw. Woodpecker fence system.










Going to need some knobs. I copied them from one of my many Shaker books. Turned 12 of them and picked the best 10. I tried to do 5 at a time but I don't have a stabilizer and the piece wobbled. I switched to 2 at a time and it went fine. 1" roughing , 1/8" divider, and 3/8" spindle.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to need some feet. I considered a true bracket brace but I decided on simple feet. I measured Shaker photographs to copy the proportions. The angle is 78 degrees, that of most of the Shaker chests. I laminated a bunch of scraps with Titebond III (the first use of non-hide glue, thank God). I cut them on the bandsaw to form the core of the feet. I dovetailed the brackets, glued them to the core, and pegged them into the chest with 1/2 inch dowels.





































OK, so finish. I debated a lot on this. I decided on Tung oil and I used a lot of it. I started with a flood coat and the wood just kept eating it. Once there was enough on it to gloss when dry, I hit it with steel wool. I then did a thin wipe coat. I then charged a polissoir (https://www.etsy.com/listing/256855849/polissoir-burnishing-tool-and-french?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=woodwork%20burnishing&ref=sr_gallery_3) with clear Briwax and burnished the crap out of it. I buffed it out with microfiber.



















And moved her in.



















Thanks for checking out this fun build!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *From panels to completion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some nice work Al. Glad to see that you had time to finish it.


----------

